# ...Seenotrettung!



## Fischbox (27. April 2004)

Moin Genossen!

Ich war gestern mal wieder mit dem Belly draussen. War 'ne ganz schnuckelige Tour, denn ich hatte für die Angelzeit (14-20.45 Uhr) zwar nicht übermässigen Fischkontakt, aber am Ende baumelten dann doch  7 Dorsche von 42- 54 cm an meinem Fischgalgen. Was hatten die doch ein Glück, denn beinahe hätte der Fischkutter "Heili 37" sie sich geschnappt.
Ich habe erst mit "der Waffe " angefangen zu fischen, aber damit ließ sich nur ein knapp 40 er Pubertätsdorsch überlisten. Nachher gingen dann die anständigen Größen auf Gladsax und Mefoblinker in - watt weiß ich- 6 bis 9 Meter Wassertiefe. Gegen 17 Uhr kamen noch 2  andere Bellyangler dazu, mit denen ich dann in einem mehr oder weniger engem Verbund fischte. Wir waren immer so ca. 50-250 Meter auseinander. Weiter draussen hat uns dann wohl eine ziemlich heftige Strömung erwischt, denn auf einen Schlag war das Ufer ziemlich weit weg. Ich hab mich, als ich das bemerkt habe, dann gegen 19.15 Uhr gleich auf den Heimweg gemacht, die anderen beiden blieben noch etwas draussen. Da auch noch ein Bootsangler in der Nähe war, habe ich mir auch keine großen Sorgen um die Zwei gemacht. Irgendwann waren die beiden Angler dann aber nur noch als zwei kleine Punkte zu erkennen und von dem Bootsangler war gar keine Spur mehr zu sehen. Seltsam, dachte ich mir, wollen die denn gar nicht reinkommen bzw. haben die die Situation noch gar nicht begriffen?! Dann konnte ich sie gar nicht mehr erkennen. Als ich dann endlich am Ufer war, habe ich den Brandungsanglern die Situation geschildert, und die meinten auch das sie die Beiden irgendwann aus den Augen verloren hätten. Den Weg über den Strand konnten sie nicht genommen haben, denn dann hätten sie an den Anglern vorbei gemußt. Wir haben noch im letzten Büchsenlicht das Wasser und das Ufer mit dem Fernglas abgesucht, aber die beiden Angler waren nicht zu finden. Mir war das nicht ganz geheuer, und ich wollte mich nicht einfach so auf den Heimweg machen, also habe ich bei der Küstenwache angerufen und denen die Situation geschildert. Die haben ihrerseits sofort die Seenotrettung benachrichtigt und die haben wiederrum mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen um Einzelheiten zu erfahren. Die Polizei kam auch noch auf den rechten Parkplatz gefahren, um eine Landsuche zu starten. Der große Aufmarsch war mir ja schon fast ein wenig unheimlich, denn ich wollte mich eigentlich nur bei der Küstenwache schlau machen was zu tun ist. Ein anderer Anwesender ist dann zum rechten Parkplatz (von dort aus sind die Beiden gestartet) gefahren um dort nach deren Auto zu schauen. Nach diversen Telefonaten mit Küstenwache und Seenotrettung, die wir vom Ufer aus ein wenig "dirigiert" haben, kam dann der andere Kollege vom rechten Parkplatz wieder, und teilte uns mit das die beiden wieder am Auto sind. Sie sind weit hinter dem linken Riff an Land gegangen und von dort aus dann über die Strasse zum Parkplatz gelangt. Der ganze Alarm war Ihnen ziemlich peinlich, aber sie haben auch gemeint das es nicht übertrieben war, denn beinahe hätten sie das Ufer wirklich nicht mehr erreicht. Einer von den Beiden hat sich dann erst einmal die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt, als Ihm klar wurde, dass das um Haaresbreite einen tragischen Ausgang hätte nehmen können.
Ich habe dann noch bei Seenotrettung, Küstenwache und Polizei Bescheid gesagt, dass die Vermissten wieder da sind und die Suchaktion beendet werden kann. 
Gott sei Dank ist alles gut gegangen.
Die Seenotrettung und die Küstenwache haben sich noch bei mir bedankt, dass ich so gehandelt habe. Es war mir wie gesagt etwas unheimlich, dass ich so eine Maschinerie in Bewegung gesetzt habe, aber aufgrund der Tatsache dass es schon dunkel war und die Beiden sehr weit draussen zum letzten Mal gesichtet wurden, war das laut Küstenwache die einzig richtige Entscheidung. 
Schön dass es gut ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Mensch Fischbox, klasse gehandelt, Respekt!!!!!
Und das zeigt doch wieder mal, wie vorsichtig man auf See sein sollte und wie gefährlich so ne Geschichte werden kann.
Auch Hut ab vor der Waschpo und der Seenotrettung, die Dich nicht wegen "falschem" Alarm angemault haben, sondern Dich in Deinem Verhalten unterstützten!!


----------



## fly-martin (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Hallo Fischbox

Das nenn ich Zivilcourage und Verantwortungsbewusstsein!  #r 

Schön daß es Leute wie Dich gibt!


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Ausgsprochen Lobenswert und gut reagiert. Wenn wir alle ein bischen aufeinander achtgeben kann man das Risiko für den einzelen stark reduzieren.
Grüße


----------



## Fischbox (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Nur mal vorweg, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen: Mir geht es es in meinem Bericht nicht darum mich zu profilieren, sondern darum aufzuzeigen, daß man, nachdem man die Situation richtig durch-und überdacht hat, keinen Bammel davor haben sollte, eine solche Sache zu melden. Auch wenn dieser Riesenaufwand den man wegen des einen Telefonnats ins Leben gerufen hat, einem doch äußerst  suspekt erscheint. Es ist der Job der Seenotrettung und der Küstenwache sich um so etwas zu kümmern, und sie sind dankbar wenn Ihnen die Zivilbevölkerung dabei hilfreich zur Seite steht.


----------



## Olli_Oberschlau (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Hallo Fischbox,

auch von mir Respekt. Dein Understatement sagt viel über Dich aus. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, 90% der Leute wäre ohne darüber nauchzudenken nach Haus gefahren. Ich hoffe das viele diesem Beispiel von Zivilcourage folgen.


----------



## Mefo (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@Fischbox kein Aufwand ist zu groß um Menschenleben zu Retten besser einmal zu viel die Rettungskräfte Alarmieren als irgendwelche Todesanzeigen zu lesen.
Stell Dir mal vor Du hättest nichts unternommen und am nächsten Tag hättest Du von 2 Ertrunkenen Anglern erfahren.Da würdest Du Dir Ewig vorwürfe machen.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@Fischbox: Klasse, es zeigt doch das es noch Mitmenschen mit Verantwortungsbewußtsein unter uns gibt.
Meinen Respekt hast Du #6  #r  #6 

Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## MichaelB (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Moin,

@Fischbox: #r , absolut richtig gemacht!

Aber ich bin mal gespannt, wann dazu die Stimmen laut werden "niemals lasse ich mir helfen" - wir hatten schon mal ein ähnliches Thema hier, und da gab es minnigens einen Schlaumeier, der Hilfe relativ kathegorisch ablehnte #d 

Gruß
Michael, der lieber auf dem Boden bleibt


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Man kann sich nur wünschen dass in solchen Situationen solche Leute wie du in der Nähe sind! 
Lieber einmal zuviel Sorgen gemacht als einmal zu wenig ! 
Find ich wirklich Klasse !


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Super Fischbox, Wasserschutz und Polizei sind auf Hinweise angewiesen. Diese zu bewerten ist dann ihre Sache. Wenn sie das groß aufziehen, wissen sie warum. Du hast
vorbildlich gehandelt.

MichaelB, hast recht. Ich habe mich hier auch schon mal mit der Bellybootfraktion genau zu diesem Thema angelegt. Da wollte man mit Pilkern schmeißen....(Smilie!!)
Einige begreifen einfach nicht, was aus solchen Sachen passiert: Innenminister liest den Scheiß in der Zeitung, fragt Polizeistaatssekretär: Was is das fürn Mist kommt das öfter vor? Staatssekretär läßt Polizei Statistik erheben. Polizei zählt zusammen und meldet: 5 dumme Seenotfälle  im Jahr, im Schnitt 2,7 Tote. Innenmister ergänzt Erlaß/ betreibt Gesetzesinitiative und Bellybootfahren ist nur noch im Nichtschwimmer erlaubt. (kein Smilie!)
Wenn man dann einigen versucht zu erklären, das bestimmte Dinge nicht funzen, obwohl sie schon 15 mal überlebt haben, macht man sich - natürlich - unbeliebt.
Weiter so ihr mutigen Totengräber der Bellybootangelei! 
Und um das nochmals klarzustellen: Ich halte die Bellybootangelei für eine ganz ganz tolle und elementare Methode der Angelei. Sie ist aber geeignet, um vor den Strand- und Watangler die nächsten 200 Meter zu befischen. Danach wirds nicht mehr verantwortbar.


----------



## atalein (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Hey, Fischbox!
Auch von mir:  #r 
Falls ich mal in einer solchen Situation sein sollte - was ich mir gaaaaaar nicht vorstellen kann (hab sicherheitshalber auch immer einen Klappanker mit, damit ich nicht zu weit abtreiben kann), dann wünsche ich mir auch einen Angelkollegen wie Dich in der Nähe!!
Ich finde es gut, dass Du so reagiert hast. Ich kenn das Gefühl, wir hatten es auch mal mit einem Angelfreund. Der hat es dann aber Gott sei Dank auch aus eigener Kraft noch geschafft. Da waren wir auch hart an der Grenze, die Küstenwache anzurufen. Wahrhaftig keine leichte Entscheidung.
Nochmal: Supi! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*



> Und um das nochmals klarzustellen: Ich halte die Bellybootangelei für eine ganz ganz tolle und elementare Methode der Angelei. Sie ist aber geeignet, um vor den Strand- und Watangler die nächsten 200 Meter zu befischen. Danach wirds nicht mehr verantwortbar


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Broesel (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

ich kann da auch einfach nur sagen... #r 

Gerade in einer Zeit, wo vielen die Probleme anderer völlig Schnuppe sind, getreu dem Motto: Was soll ich mich noch mit Problemen anderer Menschen befassen, wenn ich selber genug hab...:r
Da können die beiden wirklich nur froh sein, dass dort ein Mensch mit Zivilcourage im Wasser war.
Lieber einmal zu viel alarmiert, als einmal zu wenig...

@Dolfin,
du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Ich persönlich kann mich gar nicht mit Bellys anfreunden...


----------



## Tiffy (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@ Fischbox,

#r #r

Haste gut gemacht #6


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Absolute klasse, Fischbox,
Das gibt denjenigen Mut, die in so einer Situation vielleicht zu lange gezögert hätten.


----------



## fischkopf (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Klasse Gehandelt! #r  #r  #r


----------



## sunteam (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

#r Hallo Fischbox
Du hast genau richtig gehandelt. Mein Respekt!
Ich hoffe das diesen Bericht viele Angler lesen und sich ein Beispiel nehmen. 
Wenn ihr eine Gefahrensituation erkennt, warnt die Anderen, auch wenn Ihr sehr oft auf taube Ohren stoßt. 
Denn:

" Das Meer ist trügerisch und der Tod kommt schneller als man denkt"

Ich selber habe vor vielen Jahren bei der DLRG an solchen Rettungsaktionen teilgenommen und möchte kurz zwei Einsätze schildern, was passieren kann.

Beim ersten Einsatz wurden wir nachts so gegen 24:00 Uhr alamiert, Angler vor Pelzerhagen mit kleinem Boot vermisst. Bei Wellengang bis ca. 1,00 m sind wir mit unseren Booten raus auf die Ostsee ( Andere Rettungskräfte waren ebenfalls im Einsatz ) und begannen mit der systematischen Suche. Das war kein Spaß mehr bei dem Wetter. Ich schätze so nach ca. einer halben Stunde (man hat kein Zeitgefühl mehr) wurden die Angler gefunden. Keine Fische an Bord, dafür aber reichlich Bierdosen. Die beiden Männer wurden übernommen und an Land gebracht sowie die Nusschale abgeschleppt. Was wir uns an Land alles anhören mussten kann man gar nicht beschreiben. Das harmloseste war noch, das wir den Beiden doch eine so schöne Angelnacht versaut hätten. Bei der Einsatzabschlussbesprechung stellte die WSP fest, dass die beiden Männer sehr, sehr viel Glück hatten.
Wir haben von Ihnen nie wieder etwas gehört.
Den zweiten Einsatz fasse ich kürzer, Sommer, warm, Sturm, hohe Wellen, viele Menschen am Strand. Zwei Personen im Schlauchboot vermisst. Wir haben nur das Boot gefunden. So eine Situation mit den Angehörigen möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben.
All diese Erlebnisse hatten eins gemeinsam, keine Kenntnis vom Meer.

Auch wenn Ihr auf wenig Verständnis trefft, macht es so wie Fischbox, ignoriert nicht die Gefahr.

Ich wünsche allen einen frohen und erfolgreichen Angeltripp
Gruß
Ronald vom sunteam


----------



## Gnilftz (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Moinsen,
ich finde es gut, daß in Zeiten, wo niemand mehr so richtig von seinem Nebenmann Notiz nimmt, jemand Zivilcourage beweist und sich nicht einfach umdreht! #6  #r  #6 

@ Fischbox
Ich habe demnächst meine Bellyprämiere, ich hätte Dich gerne in der Nähe...  
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## peter II (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

als ich angefangen habe zu lesen dachte ich schon... ach du ***** wie geht das bloß aus?!
Ich sag nur : richtig gemacht, ein dickes Lob meinerseits!


----------



## Franky (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Jo! Nich nur Fishboxens Handeln war klasse, auch wie Küstenwache und DGzRS reagiert haben verdient vollsten Respekt - auch, oder gerade weil es ihr Job ist! Zum Glück ist die "Situation" glücklich für alle Beteiligten ausgegangen!
Wenn jeder nur ein halbes Auge für den "Nebenmann", wäre so manches Angeln viel entspannter. Nicht nur die eigene Sicherheit, auch das Wohl der Sportfreunde müssen einem am Herzen liegen - gerade in einer Zeit, wo das kleine Wörtchen ("Zivil")courage immer weniger Bedeutung zu haben scheint. Gegeneinander statt miteinander scheint "in" zu sein... Leider...
Vielleicht ändert ja so mancher seine Sichtweise des "Ego"....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Man Fischbox, das ist ja echt n dolles Ding. Ich ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut.  #r


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@broesel
....du wohnst wahrscheinlich zu nah am Wasser....und kriegst zuviel mit!


----------



## havkat (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

#r Fischbox #r 

Umsichtig gehandelt! #6

Das so´ ne Maschinerie losgeht ist normal. 

Schadet den beiden Badewannenadmirälen nix, dass sie die Büxen vollhatten und gesehen haben, was ihr Leichtsinn ausgelöst hat.
Könnte lehrreich gewesen sein.


----------



## Thorbi (27. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Klasse Aktion von dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fastroller (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Moin Fischbox,

alles richtig gemacht !!! Gut so. Keine Zweifel.

 ...und glaub mir, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Moin,Männer´s
 super gemacht hätte auch nicht anders gehandelt,hatten ähnliches vor Jahren in Norwegen:
 2 Mann bei schönem Wetter raus in den Fjord,zum Abend hin Schlechtwetter
 vorhersage was auch eintraf.
 Bei Dämmerung die beiden immer noch nicht da,in die Boote " Suchaktion ".
 Nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen= Job für Küstenwache.
 Nach weiteren 4 Std. Nachricht von KW,Angler gefunden und ins Krkhs.
 Was war passiert:
 Die beiden haben auf einer kleinen Insel blinkern wollen,nachdem beide an Land waren,hatte sich das Tau gelöst= Boot auf und davon.
 Kein Handy.Gegen 22:00 wurde Boot gefunden,strömung rückberechnet und mehr per zufall,standen die beiden unterkühlt im Scheinwerferkegel des
 Helikopters.
 Das Ende vom Lied:6.500 Nkr für den Rettungseinsatz

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

In einer Welt, in der in Großstädten alte Menschen in der Wohnung direkt neben Dir verwesen, weil keiner mehr auf den anderen achtet sondern nur sich selbst der Nächste ist, brauchen wir jeden der so umsichtig handelt wie Fishbox  #r   #r   #r   #r


----------



## marschel (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

RESPEKT Fischbox.....

Wo war das eigentlich? Wir (gofishing und ich) waren gestern in DD und diskutierten gen Nachmittag über die BB-Fahrer, da der Wind aus Ost stark auffrischte, der Wellengang zunahm und wir endlich unsere erhoffte Drift im Boot hatten.

Wir schauten auch etwas bedenklich zum Strand, da da einige BB-Fahrer die Situation nicht so richtig für vollnahmen, aber aus unserem Blickfeld trieb niemand ab. 
Wir haben natürlich auch nen bischen mit dem Boot geseemeilt, so daß wir die BB-Fahrer immer wieder aus den Augen verloren, hinzuz kam, daß wir gegen 15.00 Uhr aufhörten mit dem Angeln, da das Boot voll war mit Dorsch ab 45 cm. Apropos Ü60er wurden auch verhaftet.

Mal am Rande:
Ich hoffe, daß ich immer einen wie FISCHBOX in der Nähe habe; hier kleiner Bericht:

..als ich am Donnerstag alleine in WH mit dem BB unterwegs war ging mir auch ganz schön der Stift. Aber von anfang an!
Morgens mit dem Sonnenaufgang rauf auf die Ostsee nach 1/2 Std. anziehen und letztem Sicherheitscheck. Schnell fand ich einen Hotspot ca. 150 mtr. vor der Küste. Und dieser hatte es wirklich insich, jeder Wurf Kontakt, was macht also der schlaue BBler,..na klar ankern.
Gesagt getan, und ca. 1,5 h geangelt und nur die größten Fische an den Stringer. Da meine Füße lngasam kalt wurden, beschloß ich den Anker einzuholen und die "kurze Strecke" zum Ufer zurückzulegen. 1., 2. 3. 4. Bewegung, AUTSCH, was ist denn das? Krampft im rechten Unterschenkel, okay, nur nicht in Panik verfallen hast ja noch das andere Bein, hier dann ab der 2. Bewegung auch extrem starke Krampferscheinungen. Und wieder in sich Gehen, keine Panik, umschauen, jemand da, ja einer ca. 2oo mtr. entfernt, gepfiffen, er reagiert nicht (war auch ein BBler), ich überlegte kurz, der Puls raste, was tun? Erstmal wieder ankern und Ruhe bewahren. Der Puls schlug mir mittlerweile hart am Hals.
Ich ging nochmals in mir und studierte vor meinem innerlichen Auge den Wetterbericht, alles in Ordnung dachte ich nix übersehen, 10 Min. vergingen und Ruhe kehrte ein, ich begann langsam mit einer "Bewegungstherapie", und versuchte versch. Bewegungsabläufe um die Beine warm zu kriegen, nach weiteren 20 Min. hatte ich eine Bewegung gefunden, in der ich die Muskelgruppen im Unterschenkel kaum beanspruchte, nun waren die Muskeln wieder warm und ich fuhr langasam zum Ufer zurück,.......

Dieser Vorgang hat mir im Nachhenein noch mehr zu denken gegeben, und mir den Sicherheitsaspekt bei dieser Sportart noch tiefer verdeutlicht. Lieber 2x mal mehr die Wetterberichte anschaun und lieber einmal zuviel nen Sicherheitscheck am Land machen als schnell, schnell rein ins Wasser.

Nicht auszudenken, was passiert wäre, wenn mich eine Strämung erfaßt hätte, und ich mich nicht bewegen hätte können. Ein Handy kann ja auch mal ausfallen und dann ist keiner wie Fischbox in der Nähe, na dann mal gute Nacht.......

Also immer SafetyFirst und niemals zu weit rausfahren...!!!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Fischbox (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@marschel
Das war die Strecke Dazendorf- Kembs. Sie sind am rechten Parkplatz ins Wasser gegangen und dann wieder weiter hinter dem linken Riff heraus. Ich bin vom linken Parkplatz aus gestartet.

Deine Story ist beispielhaft dafür, wie schnell etwas unvorhersehbares eintreten kann.

...übrigens scheint Ihr ja echt gut gefangen zu haben!! #6 Sauber!!! #6  #r


----------



## wildbootsman (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Das ist der Grund weswegen ich vor Kurzem auch noch den Signalmittelschein gemacht habe. Da wo ich mit dem Boot oft hinfahre ist oft kein Land zu sehen und Handy geht sowieso nicht mehr. Manchmal wunder ich mich aber schon mit welchen Botten weit raus gefahren wird.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Kosten bei solchen Einsätzen?

Wildi


----------



## Broder (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Also eins würde mich jetzt schon interessieren waren die beiden in Seenot?
Wie es den Anschein hat wohl nicht, wenn die beiden fröhlich pfeifend aufm Parkplatz angelatscht kommen 
- haben ja wohl nicht halb bewustlos am Strand gelegen weil sie mit letzter kraft noch das Ufer erreicht haben - 

Die waren ja zu zweien!!
 - Buddysystem - 
Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich -

Da hat ja wohl wenigstens einer ein Handy in der Otterbox oder ne Fackel oder sowas - also wenn ich keine Fackel oder Rackete sehe würde ich nicht so schnell die Feuerwehr rufen -
 Falscher Alarm das kann teuer werden was ist wenn in der Zwischenzeit wirklich einer hilfe braucht aber nicht bekommt weil die Rettungskräfte mit son Quatsch beschäftig sind.
Peinlich weil die beiden putzmunter waren - echte Cracks die die Strömung genau kennen-
 Außerdem sind die ja unsinkbar und mit rohem Fisch kann man sich Wochenlang überwasserhalten #r


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

So spaßig war´s wohl nicht #d !!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Klapps kallikay (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Kann mich nur den Vielen Zusagen anschließen,weiß auch nicht ob ich so gehandelt hätte.Obwohl ich glaub froh wäre,wenn andere Angelkollegen auch so eine Umsicht hätten.
Na hoffentlich bist dann mal an dem Strand,wo ich mal in Seenot gerate.Dann kann ja eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Trotz des schon reichlichen Beifalls wollte ich auch noch meinen
Respekt ausdrücken.

Lieber dreimal zuviel geholfen, als einmal zu wenig.

Chapeau Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Fischbox (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@Broder



> Also eins würde mich jetzt schon interessieren waren die beiden in Seenot? Wie es den Anschein hat wohl nicht, wenn die beiden fröhlich pfeifend aufm Parkplatz angelatscht kommen - haben ja wohl nicht halb bewustlos am Strand gelegen weil sie mit letzter kraft noch das Ufer erreicht haben



Naja, so "putzmunter" waren die beiden ja dann doch nicht, eher ziemlich "fertig mit der Welt". Einer hat sich die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt.
Das hatte ich aber schon im Hauptbericht #4  geschrieben.  

Die ganze Maschinerie ist von alleine angelaufen. Ich hatte ja eigentlich nur bei der Küstenwache angerufen um mich zu informieren was zu tun ist, und die haben dann, nachdem ich Ihnen die genaue Sachlage erklärt habe die Seenotrettung alarmiert.


----------



## gofishing (28. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

@Fischbox

Sehr umsichtig reagiert !!!  #r 

Gestern war ich ja mit marschel auch in DD fischen.
Erzählt habe ich Ihm meine Story von Westermakelsdorf.
Ich mit Belly bei 10 cm Wellen raus, Drift hat ja am Anfang Spaß gemacht, war auch nicht so viel. Dann war ich irgendwann ca. 800 m weit draußen. Mitten in der Woche. Soll heißen, kein Angler oder Spaziergänger am Strand. Gottseidank ist meine Frau mitgekommen. Die Drift hat schleichend zugenommen. Für den Rückweg habe ich 1 STUNDE 35 MINUTEN gebraucht und das mit einem Knie das diese Dauerbelastung gar nicht mochte.
Leichter währe es für mich gewesen nach Wallnau per Drift und Flossenkraft zu fahren, aber das hätte meine Frau wohl zu sehr beunruhigt glaube ich.
Dran gedacht habe ich mehr als einmal die Seenotrettung anzurufen. Wollte EUCH HIER aber keine HEADLINE liefern.
Risikofreudig war ich im Belly nie und trotzdem ist es passiert. "Menschliches Versagen" meinerseits was die Wetter-Driftentwicklung betrifft.
Deshalb lieber einmal zuviel die Seenotrettung anrufen.
Die haben bestimmt keine Lust Tote aus der Ostsee zu bergen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## arno (29. April 2004)

*AW: ...Seenotrettung!*

Moin!
 #r  sag ich da nur!
Vielen ist es doch wirklich egal was da passiert!!!
Leute, das Meer ist tückisch, immer drann denken!!!
Ich kann auch noch ein kleines Erlebnis dranhängen:
Urlaub an der Nordseeküste.
Mal schauen was so im Watt alles kräucht und los gings.
Irgendwann dreh ich mich um und sehe den Strand nur noch aus weiter Ferne.
Also umdrehen und auf kürzesten Weg zurück.
Und dann ein Schritt zuviel und ich stecke mit einem Bein komplett im Schlick.
Ich konnte mich mit Mühe befreien auch den Gummistiefel.
Da ist mir auch ganz komisch geworden.
Nie wieder gehe ich allein und ohne einen Wattführer so weit raus!!!
Und jeden Schritt überprüfen!!!
Man hat nur ein Leben!!!


----------

